# Wireless adapter distance ??



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

.................My internet connection in Colorado is a wifi setup approximately 200 feet from my trailer . I just had a wireless adapter installed with the little antenna on the back of the pooter . Is there a maximum distance at which this smnall antenna will send and receive data ? , thanks , fordy... :shrug:


----------



## morrowsmowers (Jun 14, 2004)

That's going to depend in part on what equipment you are using and also what obstacles the signal will be going through. I have a home network using D-Link components. I can take my laptop around the house and it still says excellent signal even out on the back deck. Distances range from close to about 35 feet away through wood frame construction. I am currently setting up an older computer to use in my workshop and just put a wireless card into it. I am working on a table about 20 feet from the router with a 100% signal. I am hoping when it gets moved out to the shop it will still have a good signal at about 65 feet from the router. They tell me I should have a usable signal for about 250-350 feet in my situation.

I have heard of people getting wireless signals through concrete walls, etc. I have a friend who gets wireless signals from about 6 condos. surrounding hers. She could easily just jump onto any of their unsecured connections so make sure you use security if you set up a wireless system.

Ken in Glassboro, NJ


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..............Thanks ken . The owner of the trailer park says no one has ever had any trouble with his wifi setup so I'll see . I don't think the TV is going to work very well with mountains all around . Oh well , the scenery will replace the TV . Thanks for your help , fordy...


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Wirelsss B & G are both rated at 100 feet. Wireless N is rated at 160 feet.


----------



## morrowsmowers (Jun 14, 2004)

Nevada said:


> Wirelsss B & G are both rated at 100 feet. Wireless N is rated at 160 feet.


Those distances are way off from my experience. Sunday evening I showed 3 other wireless networks near my house and I don't have any neighbors that live that close to me. My son has already connected his laptop in our car while driving down I-95 and just randomly picking unsecured networks as we move along.

Ken in Glassboro, NJ


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Your typical home router was designed to work within a typical home setting so 50 ft or so. ISP grade hardware will work much further distances. I can connect to our local wireless ISP and he is 15 miles away. I can connect to a local home router a mile away. Now you will need an outside directional antenna, but it can be done. The record for wifi is 137 miles.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Gary in ohio said:


> Your typical home router was designed to work within a typical home setting so 50 ft or so. ISP grade hardware will work much further distances. I can connect to our local wireless ISP and he is 15 miles away. I can connect to a local home router a mile away. Now you will need an outside directional antenna, but it can be done. The record for wifi is 137 miles.


Tell me Great One about this directional antenna... Is it home made or can you buy them? I assume you have one?


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

They're also somewhat LOS (line of sight). Not exactly, but if you live where I live, with a bunch of trees and such, attenuation will ensure you can't get wireless. *sigh*


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

Also depending on what is in the way from your computer to the wireless router. Such as most trailers are metal so that cuts down the signal, trees, cars, buildings, hills, all make a big dent in the range of your wireless setup. In my house I cant even get from one side to the other with a wireless setup so its based on many things.
There are more powerful antennas you can buy with higher gain and that are more directional if it doesnt work for you I would look into something like that.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

ZealYouthGuy said:


> Tell me Great One about this directional antenna... Is it home made or can you buy them? I assume you have one?


I see them on sale at Fry's Electronics from time to time. I've never tried one. The sale price is about $20, so the normal price is probably about $35.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Kung said:


> They're also somewhat LOS (line of sight). Not exactly, but if you live where I live, with a bunch of trees and such, attenuation will ensure you can't get wireless. *sigh*



You would be surprised how much vegitation you can get through as long as its not REAL close to either end.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

ZealYouthGuy said:


> Tell me Great One about this directional antenna... Is it home made or can you buy them? I assume you have one?


I have a 32 element loop yagi, but you can build a pringles can antenna for next to nothing. A google of wifi antenna's will pop up lots of choices.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Do you have a link (sale wise) for you yagi? how high do you have it?


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm running a wireless network at the research farm. The links are 3-4 miles long. I'm using grid antennas (19dB), omni directional (12dB) and some integrated access point/enclosure/antennas. I picked up most of the stuff from Hyperlink Technologies Their equipment is fairly inexpensive, but they have a minimum order. Another option for a directional antenna is the Soup Can antenna. Very cheap, and you get a can of soup to eat. 

If you don't have line of sight to the access point, and you have an ethernet port on your computer, you could get something like this unit. Self contained bridge/access point with directional antenna. It has power over ethernet, so you can hang it on a pole, outside of the trailer. It'll be gross overkill for 200 feet, but when nothing else works... 

Another source of parts is Radiolabs. 

Is the antenna on your computer adapter one of the little rubber ducky style? If so, you could get one of the more powerful interior antennas, and try that. Have you tried moving the computer to see if you can get a signal anywhere else in the trailer? One nice thing about using an access point in bridge mode is that you can put the attached antenna near a window and have line of sight with the access point.

Michael


----------

